# Natural alternative to Vaseline?



## Cabbage

Hello Mums!
Quick question - Is there a safe and natural alternative to vaseline? OH is not liking the fact that we're using a lot of vaseline on LO's bits with every nappy change...
Thanks and apologies if this question has already been asked... can't seem to find it if it has!


----------



## Rachel_C

Lanolin? Vegetable/olive oil? There are plenty of natural bum creams like CJ's BUTTer.


----------



## Elphaba

If you want to use something on baby's bum, there are lots of natural nappy creams/butters out there.

I've just recently tried CJ's BUTTer which is available online and is lovely. Another one I like is Waitrose's Baby Bottom Butter (which is primarily coconut oil and olive oil) and is only about £2.99 per pot. I think Weleda and Neal's Yard do natural creams for nappy time as well.

Most of these options smell a lot nicer than Vaseline too so that's always a nice little bonus :winkwink:


----------



## mrs_park

Paw paw ointment :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

I like CJ's BUTTer a lot too. I've tried the Waitrose one which Elphaba mentioned as well, and it's very good, especially for the price.


----------



## lozzy21

I use something from lush.


----------



## thentherewere

Waitrose's bottom butter is organic and lovely although I've never used it on a baby (yet)


----------



## sophxx

we use waitrose buttom butter x


----------



## Bexx

Weleda's nappy cream is fantastic, it's natural but still contains zinc oxide which is very effective at treating irritated skin. I think other natural creams sound nice and may be good at preventing nappy rash, but I prefer something that can deal with sore or red bottoms if/when they arise.


----------



## CookieCrazy

Green baby petroleum free jelly:) xxx


----------



## Hayley90

waitrose bottom butter!! x


----------



## fluffpuffin

weleda nappy change cream is fantastic and all natural. the calendula in it is really good for irritated and sore bums.


----------



## Cabbage

fluffpuffin said:


> weleda nappy change cream is fantastic and all natural. the calendula in it is really good for irritated and sore bums.

Yep, this is the one we went for. I like Weleda as a company too; they don't test their products on animals nor do they test their ingredients on animals...:thumbup:

Nice cream too, LO's bum loves it!!:baby:


----------



## lepaskilf

Olive oil? Or nothing!........ we never used a barrier cream, just camisolan if he ever did get a rash, which was rarerly.


----------



## Cabbage

lepaskilf said:


> Olive oil? Or nothing!........ we never used a barrier cream, just camisolan if he ever did get a rash, which was rarerly.

Good idea, I never thought of using Olive Oil. What's a barrier cream? Our LO hasn't had a rash yet but we use cream as a preventative measure, is this what a barrier cream is?

Thanks.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yep, barrier cream is a preventative measure, like a barrier between the skin and wetness/the nappy. 

Do you use cloth nappies? If you do, I would only use something as a preventative measure if I was sure it was ok to use with cloth.


----------



## littlestar

if we need to use cream we have a celtic herbal chamomile and Calandula cream - it seems expensive but lasts ages we're only just getting to the bottom of it (no pun intended) and it's nearly 2 years old. as you only need to use a tiny amount.


----------



## span

Another vote for Waitrose Bottom Butter here. The smell is lush! :flower:
We only use it intermittently and use a fleece liner. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabbage

Rachel_C said:


> Yep, barrier cream is a preventative measure, like a barrier between the skin and wetness/the nappy.
> 
> Do you use cloth nappies? If you do, I would only use something as a preventative measure if I was sure it was ok to use with cloth.

We are back to disposables at the moment - OH refuses to use the cloth ones, but I'm working on him :winkwink:


----------



## MissCourtneyP

No one's mentioned this, so I'm not sure if it's available where you are, but I absolutely LOVE Angel Baby Bottom Balm. It's 100% natural, not tested on animals, the whole 9...and you barely need any...so my container is going on 2 years old, and we've barely made a dent in it (though we only use it when necessary, which is really never. BUT we also use it for any rashes, cuts, burns etc that daddy n I get...)


----------



## Natsku

We always just used my leftover Lansinoh if Maria got a rash, which was hardly ever. Nice and natural! (also works wonders on her eczema!)


----------



## Cabbage

Natsku said:


> We always just used my leftover Lansinoh if Maria got a rash, which was hardly ever. Nice and natural! (also works wonders on her eczema!)

Thanks, I have some of that - will use:thumbup:


----------

